# GMail Users... is it working



## MA-Caver (Nov 3, 2011)

Tried accessing my GMail account and it put up a pop-up saying that the script is corrupted and should not be trusted. WTF?


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Nov 3, 2011)

Got right in, no problem.


----------



## Carol (Nov 3, 2011)

My corporate e-mail is through g-mail....somedays I wish it would break....


----------



## Steve (Nov 3, 2011)

I run Google apps on my personal account, and it works fine.


----------



## MA-Caver (Nov 3, 2011)

Bob Hubbard said:


> Got right in, no problem.


This is what I get when I type in gmail.com on the firefox (up to date) in the browser... 



> This Connection is Untrusted
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I downloaded and used the Vipre anti-virus and it found some nasties on the computer... they removed them (supposedly). Since then... I've lost my sound and now my e-mail ...


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Nov 3, 2011)

Um....what's you systems clock set to?


----------



## MA-Caver (Nov 4, 2011)

Bob Hubbard said:


> Um....what's you systems clock set to?


file:///C:/Program%20Files/Belarc/Advisor/System/tmp/%28ralph-4e501d145%29.html This is present profile of my computer... damned if I can understand it beyond basic tech.


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Nov 4, 2011)

link goes to a file on your hard drive.


----------



## MA-Caver (Nov 4, 2011)

yeah... I thought it worked... hold on... well shoot... at any rate... apparently the certificates to several sites don't work... even when I switched to IE gmail didn't work along with a few others... 
sigh... dunno if I need to reinstall firefox browser or??


----------



## Carol (Nov 4, 2011)

Sounds like you still have some virus issues there.


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Nov 4, 2011)

Based on this:
"The certificate will not be valid until 7/20/2011 8:00 PM. The current time is 2/3/2011 11:02 PM."
I'd say your system time is messed up.  The certificates are in "the future" hence invalid.


----------



## MA-Caver (Nov 4, 2011)

Yeah I googled superfish virus and got these... 
http://www.windowsbbs.com/firefox-thunderbird-seamonkey/97715-superfish-virus.html one post had this... which I've tried... 





> first, uninstall window shopper, restart FF, then look in the config editor (about:config) and look for any entries.
> Once found, right click on them and select Reset. The reset should make them blank.
> Restart FF, then look in the config editor once again. They should be gone.


 and went to uninstall programs found the superfish and did the uninstall then went to about:config and "reset" the ones that were listed... restarted like it said but they weren't gone... sigh ...

Tried this... http://answers.yahoo.com/question/index?qid=20110106143924AAZVFBG


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Nov 5, 2011)

Clear your cache.
Repeat cleaning steps you did already.

Go here
http://www.piriform.com/ccleaner/download
Download ccleaner
have it scan your system and registry.
make note of what it finds.
Look for anything related to your issue, and -_*PAY CLOSE ATTENTION TO THE WARNINGS, ETC*_-.
(I've yet to hose a system with this, however, doing surgery on your registry can do damage, so back things up before you clean)

Reboot
Repeat DEEP scan of system.
Remove crud
Reboot
Repeat DEEP scan of system.
Remove crud

Rerun CCleaner.
It should find a lot less stuff.

See the PM I just sent you BEFORE you start.



Disclaimer: Use at own risk. Not responsible for damages. Deep virus infestations are best handled by trained and experienced professionals in person.


----------



## mmartist (Apr 4, 2012)

Have you tried with different web browser?


----------

